# KNOCK SENSOR REMOVAL HELP!!!



## francisco006 (Dec 15, 2007)

OK so heres the deal, i self diagnosed the ECM and its flashes indicate that the knock sensor is bad as i predicted. Now, does anyone know any way to replace the knock sensor without removing the intake manifold? im really stuck.... i took out the axle so that i'd have more room but there is i believe its a coolant pipe connected to a hose, i was goin to remove the hose but the pipe will still be in the way and i guess having big arms doesnt really help much because theres barely any room to move around...
if anyone has any tricks or anything that would help that'll prevent me from removing the intake manifold...plz!!


----------



## flawless772 (Jan 1, 2008)

I had a similar issue to this in September. A computer read that I had a knock sensor error but I found out that I just didn't have enough gas in my car. The knock sensor was so hard to find, let alone replace. I think this car is designed for you to take it back to the dealer, especially to remove this tiny $200 part. Good luck


----------



## francisco006 (Dec 15, 2007)

*FINALLY FIXED*

ok so i replaced the knock sensor and it fixed the problem (for those that run into this you might wanna check ur knock sensor, the car will start and run and idle perfectly but when it reaches operating temp it will stumble and or shut off) ok it wasnt easy but it is possible to remove it from the bottom of the car witchout taking the intake manifold off, the trick to it is that you would have to remove the axle mount (halfway through the wheel and the tranny) and that clears enough room to work with, you'd have to take the axle out to take the mount off there are 4 bolts @ 15mm...

thanks all for the help


----------

